# Opening Night



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, its sure nice to have America's past-time back on the tube!! Please beat the Mets! :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I live here at The Lake of the Ozarks and everyone is a St Louis fan,it will be good to see the season start again,just hope the manager doesn't fall a sleep like he did at that red light in Fl :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Mariners anyone? 

It's good to see it.. means that summer is on the near horizon....

Every team starts out with a fresh hope.... a fan gets to sit and compare his team to the rest...betting that his team's crop of new youngsters and free agents are better than everyone else in their division.

Tonight...the second youngest pitcher (Doc Gooden) ever to open for his team takes the mound for Seattle. Felix Hernandez... often considered the next Roger Clemens will fire heat for the Mariners. If you all haven't watched this kid's arm, it is definitely a treat to see.

Ahhhh time to sit back and turn on some baseball chatter...

Ryan


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nothing like a ball game on the radio :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Stupid #^&*@ meetings I mean what kind of person would schedule a meeting on the same night as the national championship and the opening night of twins baseball? The meeting is for coaches no less! Needless to say i will be at a meeting for the 1st part of the twins game tonight.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Mariners anyone?


Thanks for Soriano! He's a freakin stud coming outta the pen. Best of luck to ya with HoRam in your rotation. He can be pretty darn good when he's on top of his game but has been injury prone way too often the last few years.

Norm, I feel for ya! I would be devastated as well!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins are on ESPN 2 tonight.Will be switching channels back and forth after 8:00.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Twins are on ESPN 2 tonight.Will be switching channels back and forth after 8:00.


Get a team w/ the cy young, MVP, and AL batting title champion and watch the ESPN coverage skyrocket on them.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Nothing like a ball game on the radio


Won't be the sam without Herb Carneal!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

RIP Herb


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

2 zip back to back homers!!!!!!!!

Go Twins!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

the old faithful lost their first game of the year. not a problem, now we'll just have to reel off 161 straight. it can be done

fricken reds

hopefully the cy young can start off strong this year too, seems to slump early part of the year.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Tator said:


> the old faithful lost their first game of the year. not a problem, now we'll just have to reel off 161 straight. it can be done


Are you O.K.? You seem delerious? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looked like the Twins started right where they left off last year.Santana needed runs last night.....and he got them.Bullpen untouchable once again....1 hit in 3+ innings.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah...what a great start to the week!!!

First: Twins win (1-0, 1st AL Central)
Second: Gators win (35-5, '06 & '07 NCAA Basketball Champs)

Now.......
GO SIOUX!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Free......all games on direct TV this week....

Check out the free preview of MLB EXTRA INNINGS® and MLB EXTRA INNINGS SuperFan™ April 2 - 8 on Channels 730 - 749. This is major league excitement you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bandman said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Mariners anyone?
> ...


Yeah Soriano is a stud... his loss hurt.

I can't complain about yesterday's results. Felix had an AWESOME day. At 20 years old, he became only the third pitcher in Major League history to strike out at least 12 batters on Opening Day. The fire armed right-hander whiffed a dozen Athletics to co-power the Mariners to a 4-0 victory over Oakland. When Hernandez called it a day -- after eight innings -- he had surrendered three hits and thrown 111 pitches, 77 of them for strikes.

Can you say Cy Young anyone?



Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

One good start, does not a season make.....

On that same note, Morneau is on pace for 486 hits, 324 RBI's, and 162 jacks. Early on in the game he was on pace for 729 homers, but the pace slowed a tad.

Ken, thanks for the heads up on DirectTV. ESPN2 was blacked out here last night for the game.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> Can you say Cy Young anyone?


ummm yeah, Johan Santana nice ring to it eh

As for Mr. Hernandez, I think he'll have a pretty good year.......the talent is definately there, and still young. I believe he trimmed down like 20 pounds so he'll have a fine year.............but I don't see a cy young quite yet...........

As for Morneau, he could really eclipse some records if he keeps this pace up, I mean heck 162 jacks, that could possibly be some kind of record or something.

nice to have america's past time finally upon us I've almost gotten tired of NOT watching nascar and golf uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> One good start, does not a season make.....
> 
> On that same note, Morneau is on pace for 486 hits, 324 RBI's, and 162 jacks. Early on in the game he was on pace for 729 homers, but the pace slowed a tad.
> 
> Ken, thanks for the heads up on DirectTV. ESPN2 was blacked out here last night for the game.


Yes it was.....but it was on alternate channel 660.Which was the Minneapolis Channel 29 with Dick and Bert.I watched the whole game on there.

It is usually on there when FSN is not broadcasting and the game is on Channel 29 throughout the season.Look for it on an alternate channel in the 600's.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, I tried the alternate channel as well. No dice....a little frustrating. Not to big of an issue I guess, had the basketball game and a little thing called the internet to keep me busy and updated.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The Baltimore Channel had the game on...sometimes you gotta search!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> 111 pitches


Good luck having to throw 111 pitches on opening day because you cannot trust the bullpen!!! His arm will be hamburger by July!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Quote:
> Can you say Cy Young anyone?
> 
> ummm yeah, Johan Santana nice ring to it eh


I believe it's Cytana. :wink: Sweet pregame too on FSN! As the grill was going, the smell of chicken smoking, and the sweet taste of barley and hopps drueling from my lips I crack open another. :lol: Aaah baseball was in the air. Nice tribute to Herb, we'll miss you herb! and also to Radke, giving him the rubber he stood on last and the first pitch to Gardy, class act by the Twins org. all the way around. Gotta Love it. :thumb: 
:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> > Can you say Cy Young anyone?
> 
> 
> ummm yeah,  Johan Santana nice ring to it eh
> ...


Anyone see the Cy Young kid highlights last night?

I'll recap for ya 

BOSTON (AP) - Fans were treated to a great pitching performance in Daisuke Matsuzaka's Fenway Park debut -_ *only* it was by Felix Hernandez._

Seattle's pitching phenom _didn't allow a hit _until J.D. Drew singled on his first pitch of the *eighth* inning as the Mariners beat the Boston Red Sox 3-0 Wednesday night in the heralded first major league matchup between Dice-K and Ichiro Suzuki.

The burly Hernandez (2-0), three days past his 21st birthday, *pitched a one-hitter* for his third complete game in 45 starts. Hernandez struck out six and walked two, retiring his first eight batters until walking Dustin Pedroia. *He hasn't given up a run in 17 innings this season.*

*cough* Cy *cough* Young

8)


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

First of all Ben, it's only the 2nd game of the season. 2nd of all, the kid can pitch............but more important......KID......if his arm can stay strong all year, yeah, maybe look out. He's got some nasty stuff man, nasty. His pitches last night were wicked. He's a force to be reckoned with, that's for sure.

but again, it's little early :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not until Santana retires.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The thing is next yr he won't even be close to the best young pitcher in baseball. Can you say Liriano. lol his stuff was nasty the other night.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

R y a n said:


> *cough* Cy *cough* Young
> 
> 8)


Felix got roughed up and left with elbow soreness.........*cough* 15 day *cough* DL


----------

